# First Steelhead



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

I got a fly fishing rod and reel for Christmas and finally got it setup last week. I went out with my brother-in-law yesterday afternoon and managed to catch my first steelhead which was the first fish I ever caught with fly fishing setup. Of course I cant wait to get back to the Grand River and do it again!! I hooked up with two more, one large one that spit the hook, and another that broke the line at the swivel (operator error I suppose).


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Can't beat that, I think mine was a 5" blue gill. Congrats on the catch and just a warning, it's pretty addictive


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice fish and congrats on landing it on the fly rod. When the flow is right and the charity is good nothing really beats steel on the fly rod.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome!! Congrats on your first of hopefully many. As ejsell said, it's very addicting


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice! I just got my first this season. Im up to 5 lol


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

X3 SUPER ADDICTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>>>>>...........WARNING, WARNING STOP WHILE YOU CAN.................. Congrats on the chrome


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice fish man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice fish! What fly did u get him on


----------



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

I am sure there is a technical name for the fly but it was an orange egg patterned fly.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

davidsonralph said:


> I got a fly fishing rod and reel for Christmas and finally got it setup last week. I hooked up with two more, one large one that spit the hook, and another that broke the line at the swivel (operator error I suppose).


Why did you have a swivel on a fly fishing setup? Just(seriously) curious, I could have been doing it wrong the past 50 or so years. Thx for any info.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Some guys like to put a micro swivel at the end of the leader and use it to tie the tippet material to. Then when you change the tippet you don't lose any of your leader, it'll stay full length until you change it.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Bwana J said:


> Some guys like to put a micro swivel at the end of the leader and use it to tie the tippet material to. Then when you change the tippet you don't lose any of your leader, it'll stay full length until you change it.



Pretty much. Guides have even condoned their use. 

I have been experimenting with a loop to loop connection between leader and tippet, via surgeons loops. No indication of it being any weaker than a swivel and makes changing out tippet easy if you pre tie them.

Anything to make rigging up less time consuming

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Also works as weight I don't have to put a split shot on when I use swivels


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

ztkaz said:


> Also works as weight I don't have to put a split shot on when I use swivels


That too. I dont use micro swivels for that very reason. The flies are going to be 18+ inches away, they dont mind the swivel anymore than they would mind the shot... if anything they mind less

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have to say that I use micro swivles as well. Some people like them, some people hate them. Leaders are expensive and this is one way to save a little money (not only on leaders, but split shots) and time on the water. It also seems when I get a snag, my line usually snaps where the swivel and tippet meet (which again saves the leader.
I had my reservations about using them and being new to the sport, I'm listening to a local guide and what he recommends for rigging and he's fine with these. 
So do what works best for you.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

How long is the tippet your putting on the swivel? Im using micro swivels to tie flouro to my main line, but i spin not fly fish. Its work good so far.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

racetech said:


> How long is the tippet your putting on the swivel? Im using micro swivels to tie flouro to my main line, but i spin not fly fish. Its work good so far.


Depends in the river conditions and how deep I'm fishing.


----------



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> Why did you have a swivel on a fly fishing setup? Just(seriously) curious, I could have been doing it wrong the past 50 or so years. Thx for any info.


Sorry so slow to respond but it appears you have been answered by others, micro-swivel for the tippet. This was my first time fly fishing and a friend helped rig my pole. All that I can say is it seemed to work (until the line snapped at the swivel)!


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

I use a pair of perfection loops when joining leader to tippet and experience the same outcomes as above. My leader always remains, loop and all, after a snag or line break. I like the perfection loop because it's a quick way to rebuild your line after losing your tippet. I'm a fly swinger though, not sure if this would be good for drifting nymphs? When I have tried drifting with the fly rod I almost always wish I had my spinning gear as turning the drifting rig over on a 9 foot fly rod feels awfully clumsy to me.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

W DeMarco said:


> I use a pair of perfection loops when joining leader to tippet and experience the same outcomes as above. My leader always remains, loop and all, after a snag or line break. I like the perfection loop because it's a quick way to rebuild your line after losing your tippet. I'm a fly swinger though, not sure if this would be good for drifting nymphs? When I have tried drifting with the fly rod I almost always wish I had my spinning gear as turning the drifting rig over on a 9 foot fly rod feels awfully clumsy to me.


I only use perfection loops for 25# + line. 20# or less I use double surgeons loop. Have had perfection loops fail under 25#. 

And single spey cast seems to be most optimal for casting indicator rigs, followed by roll casts. Overhand casting can get messy at times

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

